# Rolling stand for lathe



## larryc (Mar 29, 2012)

Has anybody used a rolling saw stand such as the Dewalt DW7740RS (or any other such stand) to make their mini lathe totally portable?

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW7440RS Rolling Saw Stand: Home Improvement


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 29, 2012)

my local club has a bunch of midi-lathes on rolling stands very similar to that one.


----------



## rcarman (Mar 29, 2012)

*rolling stand*

I bought the jet stand and added casters from Woodcraft.  Makes a sweet setup.


----------



## jd99 (Mar 29, 2012)

I use the mobile tool stand from HF.

300 Lb. Capacity Mobile Base


----------



## fitzman163 (Mar 30, 2012)

*My Bench*

Got this from work and added wheels. I love it.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 30, 2012)

I made one from a dolly that mimicked the ridgid chopsaw cart. $37.00 for the dolly 2 pairs of hinges. 8 U bolts, and some mdf and scrap lumber. it stores vertically.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 30, 2012)

I made a stand for my lathe from the base from an old gas grill.  The top was made by edge-gluing lengths of 2x6 pine boards.  Ain't elegant, but it works.


----------



## eldee (Mar 30, 2012)

rcarman said:


> I bought the jet stand and added casters from Woodcraft.  Makes a sweet setup.



I did the same. It's solid and really easy to move around. Of course it's a single purpose solution.


----------



## larryc (Mar 30, 2012)

mredburn said:


> I made one from a dolly that mimicked the ridgid chopsaw cart. $37.00 for the dolly 2 pairs of hinges. 8 U bolts, and some mdf and scrap lumber. it stores vertically.



That's more what I'm looking for. 
Do you have pixs with it upright?


----------



## joefrog (Mar 30, 2012)

fitzman163 said:


> Got this from work and added wheels. I love it.



Nice shop!  Right now I just aspire to taking ten steps in a straight line!


----------



## zig613 (Mar 31, 2012)

jd99 said:


> I use the mobile tool stand from HF.
> 
> 300 Lb. Capacity Mobile Base



I use the same set up with a one inch plywood top.   It's stable and no vibration.

Wade


----------



## clapiana (Apr 3, 2012)

home depot has a similar unit on sale often

Mobile Miter Saw Stand-AC9944 at The Home Depot

depending on your lathe it might be better to purchase a stand that was made for it and add casters.  it might end up coming out less.


----------



## JohnLifer (Apr 15, 2012)

I've a Mercury micro with bed extension.  Had it bolted to a 2x6 that was screwed to a table. When I moved, I took lathe, but not table.  Wife bought me a Jawhorse as one of my Christmas gifts, used it a bit as designed.  The other day wanted to turn a pretty good sized bowl and didn't want the lathe moving like usual.  Clamped the 2x6 to Jawhorse.  Turned a 8" diameter and it didn't move at all.  And it all folds right up.


----------



## WWAtty (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a few HTC universal bases on big tools in my shop.  I think the load capacity is 400 lbs.  You can assemble the base to fit a wide variety of lengths/widths.  Very robust and the wheels lock down tight when you want to keep it in place.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 17, 2012)

I use a universal stand for my midi Rikon that I bought at Woodcraft.  Here is the link    Buy RIKON Universal Mini Lathe Stand at Woodcraft   It can be adjusted to fit most lathes.  I put urethane casters on the stand and it works great.  The casters lock tight and I can move it easily.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, where is your other shop, the one that you actually work ing
The pictures look like show shop.

Very nice and clean, Mine only looked like that once
they day I started to work in it, lol


----------

